# Better safe than sorry?



## HeidisMouse (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone this is my first time owning mice and I'm a little confused as to what's normal for a mouse and what's not.. I bought both my mice a few days apart but from the same petstore (pretty sure they are from the same litter. I just decided to go back a get another mouse so that my other one would have a buddy) and as soon as I brought the second one home the first one started scratching a lot and washing herself often.. the new mouse also seems to be making little noises I can't tell if its sneezing or squeaking but both seem to be very active still running around, eating and drinking. I did put vanilla on both of their butts before I introduced them so I'm wondering if maybe that's why they are washing constantly and the second one is sneezing or if they are actually sick? My first mouse isn't sneezing like the second one and now I'm really wondering if I should quarantine them and play it safe... I don't really want to do this unless necessary though because they seem to really enjoy each other's company. What do you all think?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like you have a couple of different problems and I'm tempted to say you should return the mousies to the store. But I think you can do better caring for them than they did...

They need to be treated for mites and it sounds like there's some kind of respiratory problem occurring, which could be stress from being transferred from store to home, or could be an infection. It's to late to quarantine when they've already been together. It also could be a reaction to the bedding or a food allergy.

If the sneezy mouse looks sick, it will need to see a vet; it may settle down on it's own and be just fine. A sick mouse usually sits hunched up with ears back, coat sort of rough...


----------



## HeidisMouse (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply moustress! Can you see mites? Both of their coats look very shiny and silky to me and I don't really see anything on them... What kind of bedding do you recommend? Currently theres timothy hay in their cage; do you know if mice usually have problems with this type? The sneezing mouse really seems like she is doing great despite well the sneezing; her coat looks clean and shes running around on the wheel and climbing up and down the cage. I couldn't return them to the petstore at this point they are just too sweet.. I'll definetly take your advice and bring them to the vet tomorrow, a check up couldn't hurt anyways.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

HeidisMouse said:


> Thank you for the quick reply moustress! Can you see mites? Both of their coats look very shiny and silky to me and I don't really see anything on them... What kind of bedding do you recommend? Currently theres timothy hay in their cage; do you know if mice usually have problems with this type? The sneezing mouse really seems like she is doing great despite well the sneezing; her coat looks clean and shes running around on the wheel and climbing up and down the cage. I couldn't return them to the petstore at this point they are just too sweet.. I'll definetly take your advice and bring them to the vet tomorrow, a check up couldn't hurt anyways.


I always treat my mice for mites when I bring them home. From what I understand you can't see them. 
I have always used newspaper as its a cheap option, minimal dust. Hay usually carries mites and can sometimes be very dusty and cause respiratory issues in mice.


----------

